
Reinforcement learning with unsupervised auxiliary tasks - joaorico
https://deepmind.com/blog/reinforcement-learning-unsupervised-auxiliary-tasks/
======
tener
> On Atari the agent now achieves on average 9x human performance

Very impressive. I guess the human limit has to do with humans being limited
about number of things to track at once? I wonder if they can apply this to
optimizing the traffic lights in a big city.

------
TrevorReznk
Can't wait to see how it will handle Starcraft 2.

